# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Игры Господа в картинах

## Красная Шапочка

Господь Нитьянанда явился Кришнадасу Кавираджу Госвами - автору Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты, и даёт ему наставления.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Господь Чайтанья хочет снести головы Джагаю и Мадхаю, напавшим на Нитьянанду. Нитьянанда против.

----------


## Елена Барышева

Ооо! А еще можно??? С пояснениями! А то картинок куча, а смысл не знаю.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Ооо! А еще можно??? С пояснениями! А то картинок куча, а смысл не знаю.


Конечно можно. :smilies:  И можете сами выкладывать картинки, смысл которых интересно узнать, тут народ объяснит.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитьянанда в гостях у Господа Адвайты. Нитьянанда запустил в Адвайту рисом, Адвайта танцует в экстазе. :smilies:

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Господь Чайтанья показывает своему близкому спутнику Рамананде Райю, что Он - объединённая форма Радхи и Кришны.

----------


## Елена Барышева

А тут что происходит?

----------


## Джива

> А тут что происходит?


Кришна залюбовался своим собственным отражением, будучи очарован собственной красотой, Кришна пожелал испытать нектар Кришна Премы доступный удачливым гопи Враджа, для этого Кришна принимает облик преданного Кришны, и умонастроение Шримати Радхарани, приходя как господь Чайтанья


Кришна сожалеет о душе павшей в материальный мир в положение камня:

----------


## Елена Барышева

Рассказывайте)

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Рассказывайте)


Спутник Господа Чайтаньи Шрила Харидас Тхакур оставил тело и вернулся в духовный мир. Махапрабху взял тело Харидаса и стал танцевать с ним. Потом Сам омыл его в океане и совершил погребальные церемонии.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Тот же сюжет.

----------


## Елена Барышева

Вот.
Вы не подумайте, что мне ничего не интересно из жизни святых. Наоборот! Источников просто нет, а знать очень хочется! Это к тому, что впереди от меня картинок много)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

История (подробнее) такова. Господь Чайтанья никак не хотел сознаваться, кто Он, перед Адвайта Ачарьей и относился к Адвайте как ко старшему, ученику Мадхавендры Пури, гуру своего гуру, Ишвары Пури. Адвайта Ачарья весьма переживал по этому поводу. И разработал план. Он начал давать лекции по книге философии майавады. Узнав об этом, Господь Чайтанья пришел в ярость и отправился к Адвайте в Шантипур, прихватив с Собой Нитьянанду Прабху. Заслышав об этом, Адвайта стал счастлив и начал проповедовать имперсонализм с еще большим усердием. Появившись перед Адвайтой... Шри Кришна Чайтанья произнес: "Так... Нара (что скорее всего значило "человек, равный Богу", как исповедуют майавади), скажи Мне, что выше - спекулятивное знание или преданное служение?" - "Знание всегда выше, какой толк в служении для того, кто избегает имерсональных знаний".  Услышав это, Гауранга Махапрабху вышел из Себя,  схватил, толкнул и начать бить Адвайту Ачарью. Сита Деви причитала: "Стой, остановись! Он всего лишь старый брахмана!" Господь Чайтанья ее не слушал, Он разошелся и кричал: " Я спокойно отдыхал в молочном океане, Ты меня разбудил, призывая прийти помогать Тебе, организовал здесь пропаганду преданного служения, а теперь все портишь Своими имперсональными толкованиями! Я не пренебрег твоим пожеланием, а Ты Меня так подвел!" 

Тогда Адвайта начал прыгать от счастья и танцевать в экстазе: "Наконец явлено! Кто главный, а кто подчиненный! Я, Адвайта, Твой вечный смиренный слуга. Даруй Мне прибежище Твоих лотосных стоп." Господь поднял Адвайту от Своих стоп и обнял, омывая Его потоком слез любви. Все в доме Адвайты плакали. 

После этого все они отправили на Гангу принять омовение. Потом Господь Чайтанья  усадил Адвайту и Господа Нитьянанду, чтобы почтить Кришна-прасадам. Сита Деви счастливо служила всем троим Господам. 

Тут Нитьянанда Прабху стал в нетерпении кидаться рисом (видимо, и  Ему внимания от Адвайтачарьи захотелось). Тогда Адвайта вскочил и в наигранном гневе стал ругаться на Нитьянанду, а на самом деле - прославлять Его. 

"Этот Нитьянанда - пьяница, общение с Ним позорит мою касту. Никто не знает, что у Него за каста. Он бродит тут кругом, шатаясь как пьяный слон. Ест в домах непонятно у кого, а теперь пришел ко мне, хочет смешаться с брахманами". И Адвайта начал танцевать с воздетыми руками. Господь Чайтанья смеялся, потом омыв руки, Они обняли друг друга. 

Господь Чайтанья И Господь Нитьянанда оставались в Шантипуре еще несколько дней, потом вернулись в Майапур.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вот. Вы не подумайте, что мне ничего не интересно из жизни святых.


Нет оснований думать так про вас )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Источников просто нет, а знать очень хочется! Это к тому, что впереди от меня картинок много)


Источники то есть, скажем, краткое жизнеописание "Учение Шри Чайтаньи" ведь реально прочитать? Скажите лучше, что предпочитаете так, легко, все узнать... по картинкам ) Могут быть пробелы в познаниях от такого подхода... не лишайте себя нектара, читайте книги! выдержки здесь из книг не заменят настоящих книг.

Если никто не расскажет, я расскажу потом про след. карт.

----------


## Елена Барышева

> Скажите лучше, что предпочитаете так, легко, все узнать... по картинкам )


Не скажу, потому что Вы не правы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это очень хорошо, что не права ) извиняюсь )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это заключительный период пребывания на планете Господа Чайтаньи. 
Он в трансе от любви к Кришне принимает океан около Джаганнатха Пури за реку Ямуну во Вриндаване,  бежит в него, к Кришне Вриндавана, и тонет. Рыбак случайно вылавливает Господа, не понимая, Кто это. Прикоснувшись к Его трансцендентному телу, он становится охвачен любовью к Богу. 

Слуги Господа Чайтаньи охраняли Его, потому что Он терял внешнее сознание. Они Его потеряли в этот раз, и услышав, что один рыбак вытащил какую-то непонятную личность и не понимает что с ним самим творится, поспешили на берег. Они привели Господа в чувство, произнося Ему на ухо "Кришна, Кришна".

----------


## Джива

Гопи уже выбросили за борт все молочные продукты, но лодка всеравно продолжала тонуть
Кришна предложил выбросить вслед за украшениями еще и одежды, на что возмущенные гопи пригрозили выбросить за борт самогО Кришну

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Спутник Господа Чайтаньи Шрила Харидас Тхакур оставил тело и вернулся в духовный мир


А вот кстати, ведь Харидас Тхакур считается воплощением Господа Брахмы, который вроде никуда не вернулся, а продолжает занимать свой пост в материальном мире. Как это понять?

----------


## vijitatma das

> А вот кстати, ведь Харидас Тхакур считается воплощением Господа Брахмы, который вроде никуда не вернулся, а продолжает занимать свой пост в материальном мире. Как это понять?


Могу лишь предположить. Господь Кришна - изначальный Господь, пребывающий на Голоке и окруженный Своими вечными спутниками. Но Он воплощается в материальном мире как Вишну - Божество, поддерживающее вселенную. Когда полубоги приходят к Нему (к Вишну) и просят низойти на Землю, Он принимает определенный облик, отвечающий цели Своего очередного нисшествия. Но иногда, бывает, Кришна нисходит Сам, в своем изначальном облике. Кому-то может показаться, что и в этом случае Вишну низошел, приняв облик мальчика-пастушка, а на самом деле - нет. В этом облике Господь явился полностью, в Своем высшем проявлении.
Так же и с вечными спутниками. Как и Господь, они воплощаются в материальном мире как полубоги. Это их частичные экспансии. Так, Уддхава становится одним из полубогов Васу. Нанда Махараджа и Яшода становятся Дроной и Дхарой (тоже из клана Васу). Когда же приходит время Кришне низойти на землю, эти полубоги как бы восстанавливают свой изначальный облик и нисходят в Кришна-лилу. А потом, когда проявленная на Земле лила подходит к концу, они возвращаются в духовный мир, и в то же время их частичные экспансии снова занимают положения полубогов. Возможно, и в ситуации с Харидасом - то же самое. Однако утверждать наверняка не стану.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> История (подробнее) такова.


Это другая история. :smilies:  История, что на этой картине, произошла позже, когда Махапрабху принял санньяс. Приняв санньяс в Катве, Он отправился во Вриндаван. Но, поскольку Господь Чайтанья находился в экстатическом трансе и не особо разбирал дороги, Нитьянанда Прабху повёл Его в другую сторону и привёл в Шантипур, в гости к Адвайте. Адвайта Ачарья приготовил огромный пир. Господь Чайтанья стал возражать против такого пышного угощения, говорить, что Он столько не съест. Но Адвайта Прабху сказал, чтоб тот не прикидывался, что в Своей форме Господа Джаганнатхи Он ест сотни блюд по 54 чаза в день. А Нитьянанда Прабху, наоборот, сказал, что есть тут нечего, и судя по всему Его пост продолжится. Потом, уже съев гору прасада, Он заявил, что Его желудок так и не наполнился, и в притворном гневе стал швыряться рисом в Господа Адвайту. Адвайта стал танцевать, довольный тем, что остатки пищи парамахамсы Нитьянанды очистили Его. И стал шутить в адрес Нитьянанды, что тот безумец, и сделал Его таким же безумцем, кинув в Него остатки Своей пищи.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Источников просто нет, а знать очень хочется!


Похоже, имеет смысл указывать источники...

История про явление Нитьянанды Кришнадасу Кавираджу описана в Ади-лиле Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрите, глава 5.

История о том, как Гауранга и Нитьянанда гостили у Адвайты - третья глава Мадхья-лилы.

Встреча Господа Чайтаньи и Рамананды Рая - 8-я глава Мадья-лилы Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты или 27-я глава в Учении Шри Чайтаньи.

Кришна, разглядывающий Своё отражение - Нектар преданности.

Уход Харидаса Тхакура и рыбак, поймавший в сети Махапрабху описаны в Антья-лиле Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты, главы соответственно 3 и 18, но это ещё не переведено на русский.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

это описание взято из краткого жизнеописания шри чайтаньи махапрабху, написанного бхактивинодой тхакуром. оно опубликовано во введении к первой песни шримад бхагаватам. 

*спасение джагая и мадхая*

однажды, проходя по главной улице города, нитйананда прабху
и шрила харидас тхакур увидели возбужденную толпу людей. рас-
спросив прохожих, они узнали, что два брата по имени джагаи и
mадхаи, напившись, нарушали общественный порядок. они также
услышали, что оба брата родились в почтенной брахманской семье,
но из-за дурного общения превратились в самых последних распут-
ников. они были не только пьяницами, но и мясоедами, охотниками
за женщинами и бандитами, погрязшими во всех грехах. выслушав
рассказы о них, шрила нитйананда прабху решил, что эти две пад-
шие души в первую очередь нуждаются в спасении. если они пе-
рестанут совершать грехи, это еще больше прославит доброе имя
господа чаитанйи. с этими мыслями нитйананда прабху и хари-
дас пробились сквозь толпу и попросили братьев повторять святое
имя господа хари. но те от их просьбы пришли в ярость и обру-
шили на нитйананду прабху поток грязных ругательств. братья
долго преследовали их. вечером, когда господу был представлен
отчет о проповеднической деятельности, он был рад узнать, что
нитйананда и харидаса пытались спасти этих глупцов.
на другой день нитйананда прабху решил навестить братьев,
но как только он приблизился к ним, один из них запустил в него
обломком глиняного горшка. обломок попал ему в лоб, и из ра-
ны хлынула кровь. но нитйананда прабху был так великодушен,
что, вместо того чтобы возмутиться этим гнусным поступком, ска-
зал: "пусть ты бросил в mеня камень, но я все же прошу тебя:
воспевай святое имя господа хари!"
джагаи, один из братьев, был потрясен поведением нитйананды
прабху и тут же припал к его стопам, моля простить своего греш-
ного брата. когда же mадхаи вновь попытался ударить нитйанан-
ду прабху, джагаи остановил его и стал умолять пасть в ноги ни-
тйананде прабху. Tем временем весть о том, что нитйананда ранен,
достигла господа чайтаньи, и он в гневе поспешил к месту происшествия.
господь тут же призвал свою чакру сударшану (главное оружие
господа, имеющее форму диска) и хотел убить грешников, но ни-
тйананда прабху напомнил ему о его миссии: освобождать в кали-
югу безнадежно падшие души. братья же, джагаи и mадхаи, были
типичными представителями таких падших. девяносто процентов
людей в эту эпоху, включая людей аристократического происхож-
дения, подобны этим братьям. в явленных писаниях утверждается,
что в нынешнюю эпоху люди во всем мире будут обладать каче-
ствами последних шудр или еще более низкими качествами. сле-
дует отметить, что шри чаитанйа mахапрабху никогда не призна-
вал шаблонной кастовой системы с ее наследственными привиле-
гиями. напротив, он строго следовал учению шастр о сварупе че-
ловека - его подлинной сущности.
когда господь призывал свою чакру сударшана, а шрила ни-
тйананда умолял его простить братьев, оба брата припали к лотос-
ным стопам господа, прося прощения за свое недостойное поведе-
ние. нитйананда прабху тоже просил господа простить раскаявши-
еся души, и господь внял его просьбе с условием, что с этих пор
братья навсегда откажутся от своей грешной и распутной жизни.
они согласились, пообещав бросить все свои греховные привычки,
и милостивый господь простил их и никогда больше не напоминал
им об их прошлых прегрешениях.
Tакова особая милость господа чаитанйи. в эту эпоху никто не
может утверждать, что свободен от греха. ни у кого нет на это пра-
ва. но господь чаитанйа прощает любых грешников при условии,
что, получив духовное посвящение от истинного духовного учите-
ля, они пообещают не потворствовать своим греховным привыч-
кам.
история с двумя братьями весьма поучительна. в кали-югу ка-
чества джагаи и mадхаи присущи практически всем людям. Tо-
му, кто хочет избавиться от последствий своих злодеяний, следует
принять покровительство господа чаитанйи mахапрабху и после
духовной инициации воздерживаться от всего, что запрещено шас-
трами. эти запреты описаны господом в его наставлениях шриле
рупе госвами.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Хм, почему-то все заглавные буквы в предыдущем сообщении стали маленькими...

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> А вот кстати, ведь Харидас Тхакур считается воплощением Господа Брахмы, который вроде никуда не вернулся, а продолжает занимать свой пост в материальном мире. Как это понять?


У спутников Махапрабху очень сложная таттва. Одна личность может быть совместным воплощением нескольких, и при этом иметь несколько разных экспансий. Шрила Харидас Тхакур, насколько мне известно - совместное воплощение Брахмы и Прахлады Махараджа. В то же время он вечно участвует в играх Господа Чайтаньи как именно эта личность - Харидас Тхакур. Как хотите, так и понимайте. :smilies:

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Кто-то может сказать, что это за история, и где описана? Сама такой не знаю...

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Кришна возвращается в духовный мир, а полубоги Его провожают  :smilies:  Поскольку уход Господа вайшнавы не очень любят обсуждать, конкретного описания не встречала.

----------


## Джива

уход Кришны описан в книге Шиварама Свами, Кришна Сангати
история грусная, хеппиэндом и не пахнет

----------


## Aniruddha das

> уход Кришны описан в книге Шиварама Свами, Кришна Сангати
> история грусная, хеппиэндом и не пахнет


Ничего "грустного" или трагического в играх Господа нет,  в том понимании, какое привыкли вкладывать обусловленные души. Говоря об уходе Шри Кришны, Ачарьи приводят пример с магом, который изображает на публике смерть свою и своих близких.  Но после этого как ни в чем не бывало продолжает спокойно жить. И вообще, в связи с Господом некорректно говорить о "конце", если лила Господа заканчивается в одном месте, она сразу же начинается в другом месте. Это подобно восходу и заходу солнца. В одном месте солнце садится, это не означает, что оно исчезло, оно восходит в этот момент в другом месте. 

Господь уходя из этого мира, старается не нарушать иллюзии обусловленных душ. :smilies:  Это однако никак не сказывается на Нем. Он является сюда и уходит отсюда по Своей воле, в Своем неизменном духовном облике. Все остальное - лишь видимость. 

Царь может в любой момент приехать в тюрьму с инспекцией, и в любой момент уехать из нее. Законы тюрьмы на него не распространяются. Также и Господь никогда не подпадает под действие иллюзорной материальной энергии. 

Лила ухода Господа описана в 11 песне Шримад Бхагаватам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это другая история. 
>  История о том, как Гауранга и Нитьянанда гостили у Адвайты - третья глава Мадхья-лилы _("Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты")_


Интересно. Приведенная мной - из "Шри Чайтанья Бхагаваты" Вриндавана даса Тхакура,  Madhya 19, по книге "Gauradesa".

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Господь Чайтанья танцует перед колесницей Господа Джаганнатхи во время Ратха-ятры в Джаганнатха Пури. (Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, глава13).

----------


## Джива



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сахаджия, - это термин для тех, кто относится к духовной жизни дешево.
Ачарьи парампары запрещают начинающим преданным читать и обсуждать вопросы, связанные к супружескими лилами Господа. 

Слова Нарады Муни: "Для человек, не сознающего  величия Господа, чтение о сокровенных играх Господа ничем не отличается от чтения мирских рассказов о любви".

Таким людям сначала надо Шримад-Бхагаватам читать, 1 и 2 тома, никаких "Вену-Гит" и тому подобного.

----------


## Елена Барышева

Это что за лила?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Господь Нитьянанда явился Кришнадасу Кавираджу Госвами - автору Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты, и даёт ему наставления.


Вроде эту картинку ещё не описали - описывается явление Господа Нитьянанды Кавираджу Госвами во сне - с повелением отправляться во Вриндаван, чтобы заняться там служением миссии Махапрабху. Как известно, позднее Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами во Враджа-дхаме написал биографию Шри Чайтаньи - "Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриту".

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это что за лила?


Раса-лила - когда Кришна распространил себя во множество форм, чтобы быть рядом с каждой из гопи...

----------


## Джива

???

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> ???


Рукмини: Кришна, Ты чего тут сидишь? Беги скорее за компьютер. Там на форуме кришна.ру Джива опять что-то написал!"
Кришна: Ой, Рукмини, я бы рад, да вот компьютера у Меня нет"

----------


## Sash

А здесь что за лила???

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> ...


А что за санньяси там среди гопи? :smilies:

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Вложение 498 А здесь что за лила???


Ух ты, редкий кадр! :smilies:  Это Господь Нитьянанда пинает Шивананду Сена. Шивананда Сен организовывал паломничества преданных, отвечал за ночлег и еду. И как-то возникла задержка то ли с прасадом, то ли с ночлегом, не помню точно. И Нитьянанда разозлился, пнул Шивананду ногой в живот и ещё пообещал, что у того сын умрёт. Все перепугались, особенно жена Шивананды Сена, но сам Шивананда был счастлив. Он сказал, что раз Господь Нитьянанда наказал его, значит Он принял его как Своего слугу. Сын не умер, разумеется. :smilies:  Эта игра описана в Антья-лиле Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> А что за санньяси там среди гопи?


 Господь Чайтанья, наверное.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Господь Чайтанья, наверное.


   Когда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху увидел всех _вайшнавов_, Он частично вернулся во внешнее сознание и сказал Сварупе Дамодару: «Кто принёс Меня сюда с холма Говардхан? Я видел игры Господа Кришны, но теперь не могу их видеть. Сегодня Я пошёл к Говардхану, чтобы посмотреть, пасёт ли там Кришна коров. Я увидел Господа Кришну, всходящего на холм и играющего на своей флейте, со всех сторон окружённого пасущимися коровами. Слушая мелодию флейты Кришны, Шримати Радхарани и все Её подруги пришли туда, чтобы встретиться с Ним. Они все были нарядно одеты. Когда Кришна и Шримати Радхарани уединились в пещере, другие _гопи_ попросили Меня собрать немного цветов. («Ч.-ч.», Антья, 14.104-109)

----------


## Sash

> Ух ты, редкий кадр! Это Господь Нитьянанда пинает Шивананду Сена. Шивананда Сен организовывал паломничества преданных, отвечал за ночлег и еду. И как-то возникла задержка то ли с прасадом, то ли с ночлегом, не помню точно. И Нитьянанда разозлился, пнул Шивананду ногой в живот и ещё пообещал, что у того сын умрёт. Все перепугались, особенно жена Шивананды Сена, но сам Шивананда был счастлив. Он сказал, что раз Господь Нитьянанда наказал его, значит Он принял его как Своего слугу. Сын не умер, разумеется. Эта игра описана в Антья-лиле Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамриты.


 Уууу... Я думал что среди таких личностей невозможны драки и раздоры. Игры Господа, что уж тут сказать  :doom: 
                                             Вот об этих расскажите еще пожалуйста

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> вот об этих расскажите еще пожалуйста


 фестиваль хера-панчами проводится на пятый день после ратха-ятры. господь джаганнатха, оставив свою жену, богиню удачи, отправляется во вриндаван, т.е. в храм гундича, который неотличен от него. Cтрадая от разлуки с господом, богиня удачи решает последовать за ним и увидеть его там. хера-панчами посвящен приходу богини удачи в храм гундича. иногда ативади неправильно пишут название этого праздника: хара-панчами. слово "хера" означает "видеть" и относится к богине удачи, жаждущей увидеть господа джаганнатху. слово "панчами" означает "пятый день" и указывает на то, что праздник проводится на пятый день
  прибывающей луны. («ч.-ч.», мадхья, 14.133)

*опять прописные стали строчными.

----------


## Sash

> фестиваль хера-панчами проводится на пятый день после ратха-ятры. господь джаганнатха, оставив свою жену, богиню удачи, отправляется во вриндаван, т.е. в храм гундича, который неотличен от него. Cтрадая от разлуки с господом, богиня удачи решает последовать за ним и увидеть его там. хера-панчами посвящен приходу богини удачи в храм гундича. иногда ативади неправильно пишут название этого праздника: хара-панчами. слово "хера" означает "видеть" и относится к богине удачи, жаждущей увидеть господа джаганнатху. слово "панчами" означает "пятый день" и указывает на то, что праздник проводится на пятый день
>   прибывающей луны. («ч.-ч.», мадхья, 14.133)
> 
> *опять прописные стали строчными.


 Ваш ответ имеет какое нибудь отношение к этим картинам??? Ато картины вроде разные а вы все в один ответ да еще и о празднике хара-панчами, что к чему я так и не понял... :umnik2:

----------


## vijitatma das

Первая из трех картин - Кришна, Рукмини и Рукми (брат Рукмини). Рукми хотел выдать свою сестру за царевича Шишупалу. А Рукмини избрала себе в супруги Господа Кришну и призналась Ему в этом в письме. Господь Кришна похитил ее. Рукми захотел отомстить Кришне и напал на него. Кришна, естественно, победил. Он хотел убить Рукми, но Рукмини вступилась за своего брата. И Господь, вняв ее мольбам всего лишь слегка побрил противника.

Третья картина - демон Вирабхадра обезглавливает царя Дакшу. Эта история приводится в 4 песни Шримад-Бхагаватам. Царь Дакша непочтительно повел себя с Господом Шивой, и его дочь Сати, которая была за Шивой замужем, от горя покончила с собой. Господь Шива разгневался и в гневе создал яростного демона Вирабхадру, который убил Дакшу.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> Ваш ответ имеет какое нибудь отношение к этим картинам??? Ато картины вроде разные а вы все в один ответ да еще и о празднике хара-панчами, что к чему я так и не понял...


 Ну, кое-какое имеет. Это предыстория.
  Признаться, я думала, Вы заглянете в Мадхья-лилу.
К тому же в моём ответе была цитата вашего сообщения со ссылкой только на одну картинку  :smilies: 


  Девять дней пробыл Господь Шри Джаганнатхадева в храме Гундичи. Всё это время Чайтанья Махапрабху тоже находился там, поглощённый этими _лилами_, когда присутствовавшие там преданные устраивали _киртаны_, игры в воде и пиры. 

  Когда шла подготовка к Хера-панчами, Господь Чайтанья пожелал услышать об одной из _рас_ преданного служения и попросил Сварупу Дамодару рассказать об этом празднике.

   «Хотя в Дварака-дхаме Господь Джаганнатха наслаждается  Своими _лилами_ и проявляет там Свою великую щедрость, раз в году у Него возникает непреодолимое желание увидеть Вриндаван. Поводом для этого служит Его участие в празднике Ратха-ятры, но в действительности Господь просто хочет уехать из Джаганнатха Пури в Сундарачалу, храм Гундичи, точную копию Вриндавана. Там, в садах, Господь денно и нощно предаётся удовольствиям. Но он не берёт с Собою Лакшмидеви, богиню процветания, потому что для неё доступ во вриндаванские игры закрыт.

  Господь Чайтанья спросил Сварупу Дамодару: «В играх Кришны нет ни единого изъяна. Чем же вызван гнев богини процветания?» На что Сварупа Дамодара ответил: «Для влюблённой девушки естественно вспыхивать гневом даже при малейшем признаке того, что её возлюбленный пренебрегает ею».

  В тот момент показалась процессия с богиней процветания. Четверо носильщиков несли её на золотом паланкине, инкрустированном драгоценными камнями. Окружённая многочисленными родственниками, роскошно одетыми и украшенными, разгневанная богиня процветания достигла главных ворот храма.

  Когда процессия остановилась, служанки богини процветания взяли под стражу всех самых главных слуг Господа Джаганнатхи.
  Они связали слуг Джаганнатхи, заковали их в кандалы и бросили к стопам богини процветания. Слуг Джаганнатхи арестовали, словно каких-то разбойников, у которых отбирают всё имущество.

  Слуги Господа Джаганнатхи пали к лотосным стопам богини процветания в полуобморочном состоянии. Их отчитывали, высмеивали и осыпали бранью. 
  Наблюдая дерзкое поведение служанок богини процветания, спутники Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, прикрыв лицо ладонями, заулыбались.

  Сварупа Дамодара сказал: «Их гордыня не знает себе равных во всех трёх мирах. По крайней мере, я ничего подобного не видел и не слышал. Когда гордая и эгоистичная женщина чувствует себя брошенной, в отчаянии она снимает с себя все украшения и, сев на голую землю, в тоске ногтями чертит на ней линии.  Я слышал, что в былые времена так проявляла свою гордыню Сатьябхама, самая высокомерная из цариц Кришны. То же самое делали гопи Вриндавана, которых считают средоточием трансцендентных _рас_.

  Однако богиня процветания проявляет гордыню совсем иначе: она предстает перед супругом во всём своём великолепии даже нападает на Него со своими воинами.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Уууу... Я думал что среди таких личностей невозможны драки и раздоры. Игры Господа, что уж тут сказать


Именно что игры Господа. Это не "раздоры" и уж тем более не "драки". Нельзя оценивать игры Господа с материальной точки зрения. Все эти лилы лучше читать в контексте - тогда будет понятно, что, кого и зачем.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Полностью глава о Хера-панчами - http://dhama.dayalnitay.ru/index.php...puri&Itemid=99

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Уууу... Я думал что среди таких личностей невозможны драки и раздоры. Игры Господа, что уж тут сказать :doom


А где было написано про раздоры? Придётся перепостить то, что уже писала. :smilies: 




> Шивананда был счастлив. Он сказал, что раз Господь Нитьянанда наказал его, значит Он принял его как Своего слугу.


В этой же теме есть история про то, как Адвайта Ачарья нарочно сделал так, чтоб Господь Чайтанья Его поколотил. Преданные считают особой милостью, когда Кришна так ведёт Себя по отношению к ним.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Нрисимхананда Брахмачари служит Господу Чайтанье в своей медитации. Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, глава 1:

Когда весть о том, что Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху решил отправиться во Вриндаван, дошла до Шри Нрисимхананды Брахмачари, он очень обрадовался и стал мысленно украшать дорогу, ведущую во Вриндаван.

Сначала Нрисимхананда Брахмачари представил себе широкую дорогу, ведущую из Кулии. Он украсил дорогу самоцветами и выложил ее цветами без стеблей.

По обе стороны дороги он посадил цветущие деревья бакула и через равные промежутки расположил озера неземной красоты.

  Озера были оборудованы купальнями из самоцветов, водную гладь покрывали распустившиеся лотосы, а в воздухе щебетали птицы. Вода же в этих озерах была подобна нектару.

Всю дорогу обдували прохладные ветерки, напоенные ароматом разных цветов. Нрисимхананда Брахмачари проложил эту дорогу до Канай Наташалы.

Дальше Канай Наташалы Нрисимхананда Брахмачари в своем воображении проложить дорогу не смог. Не понимая, почему ему не удается завершить строительство дороги, он сначала очень удивился.

Но затем с непоколебимой уверенностью он сказал преданным, что в этот раз Господь Чайтанья не пойдет во Вриндаван.

Нрисимхананда Брахмачари сказал: «Господь дойдет до Канай Наташалы, а потом вернется. Позже вы убедитесь в этом сами, но уже сейчас я говорю об этом с полной уверенностью».

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Вернувшись из странствий по Южной Индии, Господь Чайтанья созвал всех Своих преданных и говорил с ними с необычайной любовью и нежностью. (Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, глава 10.)

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Ямуна-кели - игры на реке Ямуна. Кришна с гопи брызгаются водой друг в друга. :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Жители Двараки привыкли постоянно созерцать источник всей красоты —
непогрешимого Господа, и все же никогда не пресыщались этим. 
Грудь Господа — обитель богини процветания. Его луноподобное лицо —
чаша с напитком для глаз, всегда ищущих прекрасного. Его руки — место
отдыха управляющих полубогов, а Его лотосные стопы — прибежище 
чистых преданных, которые никогда не говорят и не поют ни о чем, кроме Него. 
Когда Господь ехал по дорогам Двараки, Его голову защищал от солнца белый зонт. 
Белые пушистые опахала описывали в воздухе полукруг, а на дорогу ливнями
сыпались цветы. В желтых одеяниях, с гирляндами цветов, Он казался темной тучей,
 которую одновременно окружают солнце, луна, молнии и радуги". 

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.11.25-27

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"Когда гопи увидели что Уддхава напоминает Кришну и самой своей внешностью, 
они подумали, что он, должно быть, душа, полностью предавшаяся Верховной Личности Бога".
("Книга о Кришне", глава 47)

Это, оказывается, Уддхава.
Картина Дхрити д.д.

http://files.krishna.com/cgi-bin/Ima...s&tt=&bool=and

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Jadurani Dasi
The Birth Of Lord Krishna, 1977

Когда Кришна принял рождение как сын Васудевы и Деваки, Он сказал им, 
что явился в Своей форме Вишну, просто чтобы удостоверить их, 
что Он и есть та Самая Верховная Личность Бога. 





Muralidhara Dasa
Nanda Maharaja Gives Gifts Upon Krishna's Birth

Кришна явился как его сын - и Нанда Махараджа ликовал. Омывшись и облачившись 
в лучшие одежды, он устроил в соответствии
с предписаниями Вед пышную церемонию и пригласил брахманов декламировать
Ведические мантры. Организовав поклонение полубогам и предкам, он раздал
брахманам два миллиона коров, богато украшенных попонами и драгоценностями. 
Кроме того, он пожертвовал им семь гор зерна, поверх которых лежали драгоценные
камни и одежды, расшитые золотом.

- Srimad Bhagavatam 10.5.1-3


Parikshit Dasa
The Bathing Ceremony of Lord Krishna, 1977

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Китай. Канва. Тиражи 5 000 и 10 000 экз. 

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/DIY-5...b6fdH3SrXJ&s=p

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Pictu...654fb99e4a6-37

----------


## Keshava das

> А вот кстати, ведь Харидас Тхакур считается воплощением Господа Брахмы, который вроде никуда не вернулся, а продолжает занимать свой пост в материальном мире. Как это понять?


Странно что имя Харидаса Тхакура не было включено в Панчататтву - ведь это же важнейшая фигура игр господа Чайтаньи. Из описания Вриндаван даса Тхакура: его руки были так длинны что достигали колен, глаза словно лотосы в осеннем пруду, он проявлял все признаки экстаза распространяя сознание Кришны с огромным напором. По сути, он не отличено от самого Чайтаньи... Харидас Тхакур всегда готов Пролить свою беспричинную милость... на обусловленные дживы

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нароттаму даса Тхакура тоже описывают подобным образом, и других вечных спутников Махапрабху. Но Панча-таттва - это пять ипостасей Всевышнего.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Е.М.Урмила д.д., fb 18.11.2017: 



Are we done with the pictures now, Mother, and can I get off the lotus and play with my friends?
С картинами уже всё, мама? Можно мне сойти с лотоса и поиграть с друзьями?

 :smilies: )))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Храм Кришны-Баларамы, Вриндаван

----------


## Пудов Андрей



----------


## Пудов Андрей

> In that vast sea he again saw the banyan tree growing on the tiny island and the infant boy lying within the leaf. The child glanced at him from the corner of His eyes with a smile imbued with the nectar of love, and Markandeya took Him into his heart through his eyes. Greatly agitated, the sage ran to embrace the transcendental Personality of Godhead. Шримад-Бхагаватам 12-9.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Раджа Кумари, очень необычная картина. А можно поподробнее, историю картины и что изображено?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

С просторов инета,_ i_ нет... предположительно Кришна с мамой Яшодой, а может быть, и в гостях )

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Интересно, если с Кришной рядом Баларама, то почему темнокожий и без украшений?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А кто сказал, что Баларама? Кто-то из друзей с мамой ) Кришна у них всех масло с йогуртом крал.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И семья брахманическая, потому что у друга Кришны чадар перекинут как у папы )

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> И семья брахманическая, потому что у друга Кришны чадар перекинут как у папы )


Ух ты! Точно! А я на это не обратил внимание.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если это Мадхумангал и его мама, то это ашрам его отца Сандипани Муни, где потом и учились Кришна с Баларамой. 
А здесь Кришна пока просто у них в гостях.

"Мадхумангала смуглый, в жёлтой одежде, 
носит гирлянду из лесных цветов. 
Его родителей зовут Сандипани Муни и Сумукхи-деви, 
его сестра — Нандимукхи-деви, 
а бабушка по отцу — Пурнамаси".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Прическа же не брахманская, не так ли?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У автора бы спросить... тут они еще маленькие.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Преданные, а кто знает, где сейчас хранится эта картина, портрет Господа Чайтаньи, написанная придворным хужожником царя Пртатапарудры?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот что рассказывает про эту картину и другие реликвии времен Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху Шриман Бриджабаси Дас : 

https://brijabasidas.wordpress.com/2...0%D0%B4%D1%8B/

https://brijabasidas.wordpress.com/2...1%d1%85%d1%83/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Помогите определить автомобильный журнал  :smilies:  
Хотелось бы имен авторов идеи: страна должна знать своих героев... хотя предположение у меня уже есть. 

Это не фотошоп! 



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Пудов Андрей

"За рулём 08'17".
П.С. А мне Кришна напомнил о Себе через эту новость. В 2009 году я ещё не был сознательным вайшнавом, да и хоккеем не интересовался, но о Кришне знал.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Быстро нашлось! спасибо.   


"Харе Кришна, простой финский парень с благозвучными для Кришна-итов* именем и фамилией Карри Рамо" ))

Доставляют ли такие события удовольствие Господу нашему? конечно ) 

А слуги-то - ни сном ни духом, что там происходит в российской журналистике.
Хотя это ведь это и есть настоящая работа отделов PR.
Надо это все фиксировать, благодарить журналистов, распространять - преданные, в отличии от Кришны, этого не видят.


____________

* Какой заботливый и знающий журналист. Если без этого некоторые не могут, лучше писать "Кришна-иты"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Автор не определен.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Из-за любителей петь "Рамо" вместо "Рама" появился соответствующий хоккеист. 

Мы и не знаем, а комментаторы-то матчей на трансляциях наверное повторяют его имя. 
"Рамо" произносить трудно ("о" звучит только в ударной позиции) - поэтому все равно у них будет получаться "Рама".

Так что любители футбола могут слышать и повторять "Кришна" (кто-то уже выкладывал видео), а хоккея - "Рама". 

Достояния Кришны: Самый разумный.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Обложка муз. альбома

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Новая картина с Кришной... художник неизв.

Все отложите, прежде чем открыть.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Новая картина с Кришной... художник неизв.
> 
> Все отложите, прежде чем открыть.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


А можно сюда выложить? По вашей ссылке выдает: "К сожалению, этот контент сейчас недоступен"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Только уменьшите масштаб, чтобы помещалась вся картинка на экране.

----------


## Амира

Художница из Швеции Маллика Мадхави д.д., сейчас живет в Индии, ученица Джаяпатаки Свами. Много путешествовала по Индии и много времени проводила в Майяпуре, и на Радха-кунде. На протяжении многих лет служила пуджари, одевала божества. В основном рисует картины маслом на холсте. О себе говорит что ее картины возникают из видений когда она воспевает в медитации или в состоянии между сном и бодрствованием.

Вот эти 2 ее картины висят в галерее в Радхадеше, Бельгия.


"Бесконечная ночь", 2015,  78 х 94 см,  акрил на холсте


"В Золотой Кунже",  2016,  91 х 78 см,  масло на холсте

Еще ее картины.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Лакшмана Прана джи, почему на форуме исчезают картинки ? 
Например, на предыдущей странице та уникальная картина с Кришной в ашраме Сандипани Муни пропала.
От того, что авторы страниц меняют настройки это может быть, или еще от чего-то?
Я уже теперь и адреса страниц фиксирую.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Лакшмана Прана джи, почему на форуме исчезают картинки ? 
> Например, на предыдущей странице та уникальная картина с Кришной в ашраме Сандипани Муни пропала.
> От того, что авторы страниц меняют настройки это может быть, или еще от чего-то?
> Я уже теперь и адреса страниц фиксирую.


Да, если вы ставите ссылку на сторонний сайт, а на нем фото удалили, здесь тоже это фото не будет отображаться.
Для надежности можно фото копировать себе на компьютер, а затем выкладывать сюда прицепом к сообщению.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Но эту картину "Кришна в ашраме Сандипани Муни" хозяйка страницы не убирала, она там, как и прежде:  



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

Так отчего так?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Так отчего так?


Я не знаю.

----------


## Амира

> Так отчего так?


Может из-за этого https://www.gazeta.ru/tech/2019/08/2...wn_again.shtml

----------


## Амира



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я не знаю.


У меня на американском сервере TravellingMonk то же самое с некоторыми фото с FB. 
Может быть так:  когда серверы самого FB заполняются, они перекачивают старые фото на новые места, навроде архивации? 
Картинки на FB остаются, но их адреса меняются. Поэтому по старым ссылкам картинки исчезают?


_____________

Да, скорее всего, так, смотрите: 

адрес исчезнувшей картины "Кришна в ашраме Сандипани Муни" в моем посте от 13.3.2019 :

https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net...8f&oe=5D25D960

адрес картины в моем посте от 2.9.2019 - другой: 

https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...1a&oe=5E132760







> Для надежности можно фото копировать себе на компьютер, а затем выкладывать сюда прицепом к сообщению.


Остается так, но это дольше по времени...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=75081

https://www.facebook.com/drdha.gorri...3552619&type=3

Великолепная картинная галерея в центре ИСККОН в Тоскании, Италия, 15 минут езды от Флоренции.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.flickr.com/photos/178427...posted-public/
https://deshika.wordpress.com/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Накануне первой Говардхана-пуджи !!!

Как прописаны характеры !!!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

May Gaura and Nitai shower their healing embrace and protection unto us all
Да защитят всех нас Гаура и Нитай Своими исцеляющими объятьями

Акварель, 15 марта 2020 
Художница: Radhe Gendron ( ИСККОН ),
ученица Дхрити Даси и Рамадаса Абхирамы Даса 

https://www.facebook.com/radhegendro...type=3&theater

Купить картины https://www.radhegendron.com/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/radhegendro...type=3&theater

"В необычно теплый январский день в студии объявилась дружелюбная божья коровка
 и приземлилась прямо на грудь Кришны. После 10-минутного даршана она наконец-то улетела, 
чтобы я могла продолжать рисовать  :smilies:  "

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Это очень мило  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Рамадаса Абхирама Дас покинул этот мир 1 августа 2020
Вот некоторые из его картин

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Андрей Татауров

Игры Бога. Живопись.

Художник Сатчитананда дас (Калиев Эдик Сергибаевич) родился 16 октября 1957 года в Алматы в Казахстане. Он начал рисовать в пять лет. Окончил художественную школу в Алматы, затем театрально-художественный институт имени Жургенова и, наконец, Высшую школу монументально-декоративной живописи. Его живопись несёт в себе черты классического реализма. Картины Сатчитананды даса выставлены в музеях Индии, США, Англии, Австралии, России и Бельгии. Он сотрудничает с издательством «Бхактиведанта Бук Траст» и журналом «Back to Godhead» (Назад к Богу). Основной темой работ художника являются игры Господа Шри Кришны и других форм Бога.

Некоторые картины художника:
https://m.vk.com/wall-116574342_29042

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Satcitananda Das 



https://m.vk.com/album-116574342_275...4342_275576559



https://m.vk.com/album-116574342_275...4342_275576559

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Satcitananda Das



https://m.vk.com/album-116574342_275...4342_275576559

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Не смог удержаться.






Krishna Art


В лучшем качестве стоит больше 40 тысяч рублей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

https://www.facebook.com/radhegendronart

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Пресветлый Брахма* 






Ramanath Dasa 
*Brahma, Vishnu, and Shiva*
Painted in 1982

"The transcendental Personality of Godhead is indirectly associated with the three modes of material nature, namely passion, goodness and ignorance, and just for the material world's creation, maintenance and destruction He accepts the three qualitative forms of Brahma, Vishnu and Shiva. Of these three, all human beings can derive ultimate benefit from Vishnu, the form of the quality of goodness."
-Srimad Bhagavatam 1.2.23 

http://files.krishna.com/cgi-bin/Ima...s&tt=&bool=and

----------

